# New Champion



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Yay Congratulations!!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Congrats to you and Blade!! Pics?


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Awesome! Congrats!!!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

great job! congratulations!!!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Congrats! Very exciting.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yay! Congratulations to you & Blade


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Wonderful-congratulations!


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Way to go! Congratulations!!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Congrats to Blade! That's awesome!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Woooooooooooooo! Do the happy dance!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!

:artydude


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Congratulations!*

Congratulations!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Big congratulations to you and Slater!!!! Very exciting.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey, wow! Congratulations!

Blade is one dreamy dog.


----------



## jtom (Jan 31, 2011)

How exciting! congratulations


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Congrats, and well done Anney! Denise must be well-pleased!


----------



## Top Hat (Feb 27, 2011)

Hey there! Thank you for all the congrats for Anney and Blade! And yes, I am THRILLED that Blade has finally finished! However, I know I'm not nearly as thrilled as Anney is to have him done!! Anney has been remarkable in patience and handling and I cannot say or thank her enough!! Girl, you are awesome!!


----------



## The Trio (Apr 24, 2010)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Congrats!!! :banana:


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

:yipee:Congrats! You must be so proud!


----------

